# amber S&D bottle



## Trying not to break it (Dec 21, 2004)

hi all, new member. dug a amber bottle, rec., total height 5", w 2", d 1 3/8. bottom flat embossed S&D with a 6 under it. the seam stops 1/4" above shoulder, neck h. 7/8".  the lip edge is beveled. any information on contents, value would be appriciated. i hope  to learn how to scan my bottles and post pictures. i am not computer friendly. thanks for any help,   trying not to break it  ( it's a pretty color)


----------



## David E (Dec 22, 2004)

Had a post on S&D a while back someone on forum haves full name, I can only read my writing S&D 1900 or later maybe Sharpe & D??????.
 Dave


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Dec 22, 2004)

Sharp & Dohme.[]


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 30, 2004)

trying to post a pic.


----------

